# Cutting with the Shindaiwa BP-35



## alderman (May 27, 2013)

I've had this backpack brush cutter for quite awhile. It was well used when I bought it. 
Last year it was running crappy and after I drained the fuel from it I put it away figuring to get a carb kit for it. 
This afternoon I fueled it up and was pleasantly surprised to have it fire up after a couple of tugs. It ran, but didn't have much power. 
I was just going to shut it down when whatever was holding it back broke loose and it took off and ran great. 
Ran it for an hour with no problems except for having to add more string. 

This isn't my favorite brush cutter but I really like it for cutting on steep hills.


----------

